# Cirque Du Freak Series



## Nick Jaden Williams (Jun 2, 2011)

Has anyone read the Cirque Du Freak Series by Darren Shan? I've read two of the books and I can't even remember what one of them was. I do remember that one was about a conflict between the vampires and the vampaneze (i think that's how you spell it). That book totally made my Grade 10 year!


----------



## Helbrecht (Jun 2, 2011)

I read three of them when I was in school. Very enjoyable! Some of the best YA fantasy I  ever did come across.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't read the books, but I did see the film starring John C. Reilly.  Both my wife and myself thought that it was a lot of fun.  It managed to strike a great balance between humor and dark subject matter.  I'm sure that the books are even better.


----------



## Sezmo (Jun 6, 2011)

I've seen the movie and keep meaning to get hold of the books and read them.  I'm not a lover of vampire stories and wasn't going to watch the movie but my hubby was watching it and I ended up becoming engrossed enough to put my book down to watch it.


----------



## utiuts (Jun 17, 2011)

I read it in high school, and I'd read all of the series. The series is a lot of fun. It's quite dark for young adults, and that's probably why I liked it so much back then. It made me feel like a grown up, reading stuff about life and death.


----------



## ASMA.G.ABORROB (Jul 12, 2011)

i actually read the first book i found it on the school library but i couldn't find the other books but it is nice


----------



## Allyssianne (Sep 11, 2011)

I've read the series and really enjoyed it, but I found that they made a complete pig's ear of the film.  It clung to the plot of the books by only the thinnest of threads.  I recommend the books, but definitely not the film.


----------



## Empathy (Nov 30, 2011)

I read the series loved it, I think Darren Shan is an excellent Young Adult author, but I agree with Allyssianne, that they did make a mess of the film as they have caused problems if they wished to bring out another film.


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 30, 2011)

I was intrigued by the film. I'm usually not a fan of John C. Reilly movies, but I thought this was a good change for him. Might see if I can scare up a couple of the books for my do-nothing weekend.


----------

